# Question about tadpole bites



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

So the tad bites in my cups get a scum type ball around them.
I read the post about mold, not seeing this.
Is this scum just the bite aging and rotting?
I'm changing water and bites 2-3 times per week.
Have Indian almond leaves, Java, and tea made with Rodi and almond leaves.

Reading the mold post brings up another question about adding salt to the water.
If any of you do this how much salt do you add?

In our koi pond we always add salt to build a slime coat on the fish.


----------



## stang2000 (Oct 6, 2015)

I wouldn't recommend changing the water. even joshs frogs doesn't change the water. I would make sure it least gets full spectrum of light which might help reduce any mold. I put a counter light inside a cabinet for my first set of eggs/tads and had no issues with this. i didn't even have to worry about taking away water as the water evaporated i added new water in 2-3 times a week. 

hope this helps.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I have never used the tad bites, but if they are developing mold, you might want to change to a small pellet that can be eaten quicker. 
I use the New Life Spectrum pellets in the small fish size for all my tadpoles. I figure it is a lot easier for the tads to completely eat 3 or 4 of the smaller pellets rather than to graze on the larger ones over the course of a few days. Its seems to keep things cleaner as well.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

I tend to break the Tadpole Bites up a bit rather that feeding the entire pellet all the time. If left uneaten for a while they will get slimy at which point I remove them with my trusty turkey baster a multipurpose item...


----------

